# 15 mg of dianabol for 10 week- once a day dosing in the morning



## beefysupersonic (Jun 5, 2007)

I would like to do a Dianabol only for 10 weeks at 15 mg a day. Simultaneously I would run liver protection (milkl thystle). How long should I be off-cycle before I do it again? Preferably I would take this dosage all at once in the morning à la Breakfast of the champions. By doing so, I wish to diminish Dianabol’s effect on my natural endocrine system. If I hit the gym around noon, will I experience a serious boost in strength and pump?
Stats: I’m 24, 88kg at 1m84. I have been off roids for two years. The last cycle I did was Deca/Sustanon. I did that cycle twice: at age 20 and at age 22. The first time I was able to hold on to some gains, but the second time I had the impression I lost everything. I’m kinda disillusioned about injectables. I feel that when injecting, I gain such a considerable amount of mass that it is just impossible to keep it naturally afterwards. That’s why I’m thinking of doing low dose orals for more extended periods of time.

Is it of any help to take Dhea all the time and especially postcycle for the natural test production. 
I’m really worried about my liver since I’ve been on Paxil and Ritalin for a while. Ritalin is also methylated. Will such low dose Dianabol cycling mess with my mood?
I think most consider this no-needle approach as quite rookie. Nevertheless I would appreciate all your feedback on this.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 5, 2007)

If using it alone like that and You just want a little bit of an edge
with some quality muscle.... Id say Anavar would be a better choice
at 25-50mg per day. It cost me then the dbol will, But for what your wanting to do I think it would be a better choice. goodluck though


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 6, 2007)

Agree with you Raj, also less risks for sides with var only, though it is allways better to run it with a test. I would use synthergine, not just because  they(synthetek) are  our board sponsors , but because their liver protector is at least one class above any other existant brand.


----------

